

IDEO - The Future of the Book. - replicatorblog
http://vimeo.com/15142335

======
protomyth
Nelson seems to be something that can be perverted by multiple means (e.g.
ignoring sources of debate). It just felt like having FoxNews/MSNBC shouting
at me as I try to get my own opinion of the material.

Coupland has the feel of ebooks in the age of CyberPunk/Shadowrun. It feels a
little too groupy and corporate happy ("have you read the list?"). Its like a
social network for the corporate wage slave.

Alice looks like what Infocom could have evolved into. It is a great concept
for interactive fiction, but a lousy concept for author driven narrative. One
vision is a powerful thing.

------
rbanffy
Very interesting, all three concepts. I found Nelson and Coupland the most
intriguing. Alice would be great for entertainment, but a hassle for
instruction/information.

~~~
replicatorblog
I agree, I think it is brave of IDEO to focus on the interaction and not
overdo the glossy visuals. There are some real UI pearls (and some barnacles)
in here, but it would be wise for the new crop of ebook companies e.g.
Inkling.com to pay attention to this!

